# Celeste AND Saharah [CLOSED]



## Holysub (May 7, 2020)

I have both penned by airport. Theres also some free DIYs to the right

No entry fee but tips greatly appreciated. Only taking 3 at a time so it may take a while to get your turn depending on the interest but I WILL get to you as long as you post while it says open. I will like the comment of the next person in line to show how far down the list I am.


----------



## windloft (May 7, 2020)

Hiiii, can I come over? I'm feli from appletop, if you need igns.


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 7, 2020)

May I come over please? Chibi from roselia c:


----------



## Onesti (May 7, 2020)

I could still use Celeste today, might I visit?


----------



## dannydorit_o (May 7, 2020)

Can I come? Danny from Orion Reef!


----------



## Littlered (May 7, 2020)

i'd love to come! do you want me to bring some extra diys so i can swap some?


----------



## zetapsicq (May 7, 2020)

Hi- I love to come visit. Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2020)

Hello. May I visit for Celeste? Rosch from Flexmont.


----------



## Hobowire (May 7, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Holysub (May 7, 2020)

Littlered said:


> i'd love to come! do you want me to bring some extra diys so i can swap some?


That's always welcome if you like


----------



## leming (May 7, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## ataraxy (May 7, 2020)

Would love to stop by! Ismail from Zenn-La


----------



## Renivere (May 7, 2020)

May I come?  Sherry from Jinbei island


----------



## haillzzz (May 7, 2020)

If you’re going still I’d like to come  Cheens from Kendall


----------



## Islandernewcomer64 (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come. Nick from Koholint.


----------



## Holysub (May 7, 2020)

haillzzz said:


> If you’re going still I’d like to come  Cheens from Kendall


absolutely


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

Are you still open?? I'd love to visit!
Ign naomi from hyrule


----------



## sproutsprite (May 7, 2020)

if you're still open, i'd love to come! jenna from eventide


----------



## Maris82084 (May 7, 2020)

Can I get in line to come? Thank you.

Marissa from Viruland


----------



## Holysub (May 7, 2020)

Still open


----------



## lackless (May 7, 2020)

If you’re still doing this I’d love to come by! ROSE from Purrmewda (I somehow typed my name in all caps and didn’t want to restart my island, LOL)


----------



## jynxy87 (May 7, 2020)

I would love to stop by.
Eugene from FlynsDream.


----------



## Feferily (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to drop by! Remiel from Tsuchinoko!


----------



## Tasuot (May 7, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over!! (= I'm Erick from Westwood


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 7, 2020)

I would like to visit! I'm kelsey from beltane


----------



## Hyllin (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## jelibear (May 7, 2020)

hi! could i come over for the pretty cosmos wreath?


----------



## SarahsNY (May 7, 2020)

May I please come? I’m Sarah from Gingersnap!


----------



## Pendar (May 7, 2020)

Me and my wife would like to come if possible please. Pendar87 and Mahna


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to drop by for the DIY if they're still crafting. ~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

Got booted somehow but I got most of the hyacinths watered


----------



## Keen (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

i’d love to come by for the wreath, please! :>


----------



## Capchir (May 7, 2020)

I would love to stop by I’ll bring a golden nugget or nmt whichever u prefer


----------



## Holysub (May 7, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Got booted somehow but I got most of the hyacinths watered


Yea everyone did sorry about that! Thanks though . Still open and I will get everybody. Slowly working my way down the list thanks for the patients!


----------



## animal_hunter (May 7, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Applebunny (May 7, 2020)

Interested.  and if I could get an eta on how long it would be that would be great~


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Yea everyone did sorry about that! Thanks though . Still open and I will get everybody. Slowly working my way down the list thanks for the patients!


I'm good,  got what I needed and added feedback. If you could add some for me when you have a moment that would be awesome!!


----------



## klpierce17 (May 7, 2020)

May I come? Kp from Estrella


----------



## pipty (May 7, 2020)

May I go over pls


----------



## Holysub (May 7, 2020)

Still taking people  just a slight delay. The slimy devils escaped so just had to round them back up


----------



## Restin (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to come if you’re open


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come by please  thank you!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 7, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------

